# Weekly Competition 2015-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F' R2 U R2 U R
*2. *R' U2 F U R U R' F2 U'
*3. *U' F' U' F2 R' F2 R' U F'
*4. *R F2 U' F' R2 U F2 R' U'
*5. *R U' F2 U F R' F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 U B2 L2 B' L' U' F2 D F U' B2 F2
*2. *B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B D L2 D R' F' U L2 B'
*3. *U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D R2 U B L' F' D L2 B2 F D' B' U'
*4. *R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B' D' L D' R' B L' D B R2
*5. *L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' U2 L B L U L2 F L' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw Rw2 Uw Fw2 L B Fw Uw2 L Uw B' Uw' F U' Fw D2 B2 F' R2 B Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw U2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Fw2 L' Rw2 F L2 R' B2 F Rw2 F2
*2. *L' D' L' B' Fw2 D U' B Fw D L2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L Fw L Uw' L' D2 U B' R' D Uw' L2 Rw2 D B' D2 Uw2 L Rw2 D
*3. *Rw Uw U2 Fw' L' Rw' R' D' Fw Uw' B' L Rw F' Uw2 Fw' D Uw' Rw2 D Rw D2 Rw R2 D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D R2 Fw' L F' R' B' Fw2 Uw L Fw Uw2
*4. *R2 Uw2 L Fw2 L U B' Fw R2 B2 Fw Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 B' D2 R2 B2 Fw' Uw' F2 R' Fw2 D Fw' R2 Uw Fw2 D' U Fw2 F2
*5. *Rw' Fw' F' L' Fw L' B U2 Rw' F' Uw B' R2 F L F L Uw Rw B R2 B' L Fw Uw Rw2 F D Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw U Fw2 L2 F2 R' B' F R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw Uw' Lw' R2 B Fw R' F2 Rw2 D2 L' R D2 Uw F' L2 Rw2 R' Bw Lw' Fw' R F2 L2 B2 Fw' F2 Lw Dw Uw R2 Bw U Lw' R2 Uw2 Rw D' L2 Lw' D' Lw' F' R2 Bw D Dw2 U' Rw Fw Rw2 D' Rw2 U' Rw2 U'
*2. *B' Bw' Dw2 Rw' D Bw Fw2 L' B' U' Rw2 U' F' L2 D2 U Rw2 B' L2 U' L' R Uw' F2 U2 B Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 U R Bw' D2 Rw' B Fw' F R' U L' B2 Bw2 Fw F' Dw Rw2 Uw' U' Rw Dw' R F D Fw Lw F R2 Bw F
*3. *F' L Dw2 Uw2 Fw' D Bw2 L Bw' L2 Lw Fw2 Dw' B' Uw2 B D' Bw' Lw2 R2 B2 Fw U2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 B' D2 F' L D' U Rw' B' F Rw2 R2 Bw' Lw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 L' D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 Bw U L
*4. *R2 Dw L' Bw D' B' Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw U' B L' Rw' Fw' R Bw' F' U' R2 Uw' L' R F2 U Bw' L Dw' B' U Rw Bw2 L Dw2 Rw2 Bw D Dw' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 Bw2 F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 R' B' F Lw' F Dw2 F
*5. *Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 R B' F U2 Lw Rw2 R' B2 Fw' Dw' Bw Dw L2 Uw B F2 D2 Fw L2 Rw2 Bw F' R2 Uw U Rw D' L Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U' F' U B' Dw2 U R2 Bw2 D' Fw2 U2 Lw2 B F' Uw' L2 F2 L' Lw' U' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2R 2U2 U L 3F2 2F' R U B 2F L' 3R 3F 3U 3F D2 2D2 3U' 2F F2 3U2 3F F L 3U 2U2 3R2 R 2D' 2L R U 2B F' 2L 3R2 3F 3U 2L 3U 2U' 3F' 3R' D' 2D2 3F2 2R2 2D 2R' 3U2 F' 2D2 2F' 2U2 F2 D 3U2 U' R' B2 3F 2F' 3R' 2U 2R2 U' B 2B' 3R'
*2. *3U2 U' B F2 L' R' 3F2 R2 U 2L' 2F 2L 2D' 2R2 D2 2D' 2L R2 U2 B2 2F D 3U' 2U U2 2R' 2D 3U 2L2 U 2L2 2F' 3U' R' 3U 2U2 L2 3U' U2 R' 3U2 L' 2R' R' B2 3R' 2U R' 3U2 2F' 2L 2F' 3R2 2D2 L R' 2B' U R' 2D 3F2 2F2 U2 2B 3U 2U 2L' 2U2 U 2R'
*3. *L R F2 2U' 3R B' 2R 3U' U2 L 3U' 3F' 2D 3F 2F 3R2 2F' L' 2L' 3R' B2 3F R2 2D' 3R R' D' B' 2R' F 2D' 2F R' 3U' 2U2 3F 2L2 3F' 2U' U2 2F' 2L 3R' B2 2B' L' 3R 2D 2U L U2 3F F 2L' U 3F2 3U' U' 2B L2 2R' 2D 2L F' 3R U 3R2 2R 3F2 F'
*4. *3F D2 2D 3U' B' 3F2 3U R' 2D 2R U2 2L2 2R2 B' 2F 2R R2 2U B 2B F U2 2R' R2 3U F' D2 2F' 2L' 2F2 3U B2 F 3U2 L' 2F 2R2 U B2 2D R' 2D' U' 3R2 R2 U2 L2 2L2 3R' 2D 3F' F 2R 3U2 B' F2 2R D' 2D R' 2D 3F L D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U 3F2 2F
*5. *2B2 L' 2L 2R' R' D 2B 2R2 3F2 2R D' B 2B2 3F2 2F 2D' L2 R' 3U L R 2D2 3R 2U2 L2 2R 3F' F' 2U2 2B' 3F' F 2L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 2D 2B 3F2 2F2 F' 2D' 2F2 D' R2 2B 2L2 3R2 2B 2F' 2U 2L 3F 2R' 3U2 2B F D' 3U2 2R' 3F' 2R2 R 2F' D' 2U' 2R2 F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 2F2 L' 3U' 3L 3B2 2F2 2D2 L' 2R U2 2L' 2F2 3L U B2 2L R' 2B2 2F L 3B2 2F' 2R' 3D2 3F2 F2 3R 3F2 2F2 F' 3L2 3F' 2F F' 2L' F' 2R2 U 2B 2U 3F' D' 2L' 3U' 3L' 3F2 2D2 3U2 3R' 2F2 F U2 L' 2R2 3B2 3F' 3D' 2L2 3B' 3R D' B 3D' 3U' L2 U 3L' 2D2 L' 2U 3L2 2D 3D' 2B 3R' 2R R B2 D 3F2 3D 2U 3F2 2L' 2F2 U' 2B' 2L 2D B2 L2 2L' R' 3B F 3R' 2U B 2B2
*2. *2L U' 2F 3D2 2R' 3U 2U' 2B' 3B2 2F' 3L 2D 3D B' 3B' 3U 3R 3F 3D 3U 2U' U2 2L 2D2 3U 2B' F D' 3L2 3R2 D' 3R F U L 3D' 2U' U2 3L R 3U2 L2 U' 3L 2D2 3D2 3U' 2F' 2D2 B D' U' 3L R 3D2 R' B' 3F2 3U' 2U' 2L 3L2 3U' F2 3L 3R2 R D' 2D 2U 3F2 2U' 3R2 B 2L' D 3D2 B' 2B' 3R' D 2U 2L R2 F U 2B 3B 3F2 F2 D2 2L 2D2 3D 3L F 3L2 3R' 2B2 F2
*3. *3D2 3R2 3U2 2L F' 2U' 2B 2L' 2D2 R2 B2 3U 3F 2L2 3F U' 2L2 2D L' B' 3U 2L' 2D B2 3B' 2U2 F2 2L 3F2 D 2B2 D2 F2 3L' 3U' 2L2 3L2 R2 3D 3U2 2R B 2U2 R D' 3U' 2U2 R' B 3F2 2F2 3U2 F' 2L' 2R' D 3F' 3L2 2U U2 L' R2 B2 2L' 3F2 3D 3R2 2D 3B2 3R 3F 2F' 3D 2F2 L' 3R 3D2 2U' 3B 2F2 2U2 2B' 3L 3R2 B 2B2 3U2 L2 2L' 3R2 R 2F 3L' 2F' 3R 2F2 2R2 3F F2 U2
*4. *3F 3R' 2F2 2R 3U' 3L' 2R' 3U L2 2L' 2U 3R' 3F2 3R U2 L' 3R B 2F' 3R' 2D' 3L 2B2 F L B2 3L2 2B2 2F2 U' 3L' R2 3D2 2F 3L 3R' F' 3L2 2R 3D2 3F F 3U' B 2L2 B' L 3U' 3L 2R U F' 3L2 3U 2L' 3D' B2 L' 3L R2 2F 3R2 U2 F' 3R' D 2R D2 2U 2L 2R2 U L2 3F L' 2F2 L' 3D 2B' U' L2 3R' B R2 2B' 2U2 L' 3B' 2D' 2F2 3L2 2F2 3D U2 R2 2B 2L' 3L' 3R2 3F2
*5. *R 2D 2U' 3B2 2F 2D2 L2 3L2 2U' 2R' 3F' D2 2D' L' D R B 3L 3F' 3L2 3D 3R 2B' 3F 2L2 2D2 3U2 3F' 2L2 3L2 3R' D L D' 3L 3U 2F' U 3B2 2U2 B' 3B2 D' F 3U2 L' 2F2 F2 2U2 2B' F' L 3F2 U F2 2D 3D2 3F2 L2 3L' 2F' 2R 2D B' 3R 2B2 3L 3F 3D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 3L' 2F' 3D 3F' 3R' 3D2 3F' D 2F2 L' U2 2R R' 2D' 2B2 3L' 3U2 B' 2R U' L 3F 2D2 F 2U 2B 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F R' U' F2 R F2 R'
*2. *R F' U' R U' F2 R U' R' U2
*3. *U' F' U F R' F2 U2 R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 B R B L B D' F U' B2 U2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 L B2
*2. *B2 U2 R' B' D' B2 D L' D F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B'
*3. *U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L D F L U R D2 F' U L R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U B' D Rw' U' L Uw Rw' F' D F2 L2 D2 L' Fw F L2 R2 D2 R' Fw' U2 L2 U B Fw Rw2 D2 L' Uw2 R U2 L Uw F' U2 R Fw2 D2
*2. *B' Fw F R' Uw U' B2 Uw Fw' F D2 Fw' R2 B' Uw' F D Fw' L2 R B Fw L' D2 L' Rw D2 Uw2 Fw F' D2 Uw2 U L' Rw2 D U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *Rw R U2 L R2 Fw L Fw' F' L2 R' D' U F' L Fw D2 Uw Fw L2 R2 D' Uw' U B Rw' B' Fw F Uw' B L B2 D2 Rw Uw R2 D2 Uw2 U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' Uw R B L Lw F' L Lw' Rw2 R Uw Lw' Dw B' Fw2 D2 Dw' R2 B D2 L Lw2 R' D U2 B U' Bw L2 Rw R2 B2 L R2 B' Dw' U2 L U B2 Lw B L B2 Lw Dw' B2 Bw' Lw2 R2 B' Bw Fw Dw2 Lw2 U' L' Uw
*2. *Bw2 R2 F' Rw Fw2 Dw' F' D Lw2 Bw2 Lw B Bw D F2 Lw' D' Fw2 D2 B D L' Lw' D Rw2 Dw' U2 Lw' D2 Rw2 R' D' Rw' D' Lw U' Bw2 D2 B2 Uw' R D2 Uw' Rw Bw2 Fw' F2 D2 L' U' Bw D2 Rw U' L2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw Rw2
*3. *F2 D Lw' Rw2 Bw2 L F Rw B' Bw2 Fw' D' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw F R2 D Uw' U' R Uw2 R Dw' Rw' Bw Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 D Uw' U2 F Rw U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L' Lw2 R' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 R2 Dw Uw' Lw U Lw2 Bw2 Lw' B Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 2R 2B F' D' 2L2 3F L2 3R' 2B2 2D 3U' F2 L R 3F2 3U F2 D2 L' 2R' R' 3F2 2D2 U2 2R' 3F 2F2 F2 2L 3U B' 2B2 F 2D' F2 3U F2 L2 R' D 3U2 2U L 2D' 2B 2U' 3R' 2R' R 2U 3R2 2R D' L 2B 3U 2R D U2 3F U 3F 2F D2 2B 2U2 2L' 3R' U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L 2R 3F' U2 3R' D' 2D F D' B2 2B' 3B2 3L 3F 3D' 3B' 2L 3R2 R' 2U B' 2F 3U' R2 3D2 3L 2R2 D U' 3F' 2R U' 3L 2D' 3U' 3L' 3R 3D2 3U 3F2 L 2B' F2 U' 3B2 3F' 2F F' 3D' 3B' R' 3F2 3U' 2L R' 3D 3U 2U B' 2B' 3B2 F 3U2 F' 2R2 2F2 3R2 2U2 2B2 L2 3B 2F' F' 2U 3B' F2 3U' 3B U2 3R' 3U 3F L' 3F' F' L F 2L' R 2D2 B2 3F2 2U L' 2F2 3D 3F2 3R2 2D2 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 L2 D' F2 L B2 L' B' L2 B' L
*2. *F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B' U' F D2 B' R B D2 F2 D' R'
*3. *B R2 U D' B' D L B' U2 L D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F'
*4. *R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F R B' L' D' L U B' F R2
*5. *L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B' L2 F L2 B' L' F' U' B D'
*6. *B2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L B2 U L D B F U2 R' D
*7. *L2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U B L' R' B' F2 U L F L U'
*8. *D' B' U' B2 R L B' R2 B' U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2
*9. *B2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 R F' U' B' U' F' L D L2 D2 L'
*10. *D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 L D' B' D2 R' D L2 U2 R U'
*11. *U2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F' R D B L' D' L U' F R2 U
*12. *U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U L' B2 U' R' D' R2 F' L2 U' F2
*13. *F L D F' U2 F2 B' D' B' R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2
*14. *F D' L' F' R U' F B' U R F2 D2 L F2 R L2 B2 R2 D2
*15. *L' F2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 U' R U' B2 F U2 L F L U
*16. *B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D' B U' F D R D2 F2 U
*17. *B' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 F L' F U' B D2 B2 R B' D L'
*18. *D' F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' D' L R2 D B U2 L B U2
*19. *B' D' F' R D L' U F' D R F2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' R2 U B2 D
*20. *U2 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B R U2 B R2 B2 F R' B R2
*21. *U' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L U2 B L2 U' R' U2 R F' R
*22. *L2 B U2 R2 D2 B D2 B' R2 U2 B U B2 R' D B2 L' R' B U'
*23. *L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U' F' D2 F L' D U2 L2 B2
*24. *R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' L' R2 B2 R' B L2 U B F' R2
*25. *D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' B' D2 L' U' F' D2 R' U' R2 U'
*26. *D2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R2 D2 F' D' U2 R' B L2 F' L U' F
*27. *D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R D L' R2 U2 L2 F D R'
*28. *B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B D F L B2 R2 D' F
*29. *D F2 U F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F U2 L' F' L2 B U2 B L U
*30. *B2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 L' U' F' R D U L F' R' U2
*31. *B' U B2 U2 L' F L U2 B R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 R2
*32. *L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U B2 F' D' L2 F R D R2 B D F2
*33. *L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 B F D' F L' U B D R' U2
*34. *D' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B' D2 U R' F U' F U F' L'
*35. *D' F2 D R D' L' B L' F' R F2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 B' D2 F'
*36. *D2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F R2 F' U2 F' L' F' U B' L' F' R2 U R' B'
*37. *L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D B R2 D U' B L' R' D B2
*38. *L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 R' B' D2 R' U' B U2 L2 D F' U'
*39. *R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F L' F2 D2 F U2 F U' L' R'
*40. *U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D B D' L' U' B2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 R U2 R' B F' U F R B F'
*2. *U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' U' L2 B' R2 D R B R D' L F L'
*3. *L' D2 U2 R' F2 L B2 R2 D2 B U2 R D2 B L' U' R' D B
*4. *F L2 D2 B D2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D B' L D' F' L' F2
*5. *B F U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 F' U L' F L' U B2 D' B2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L R2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 F2 D' B F2 D' B' L
*2. *F' R' D L' B2 D' B L' F U F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2
*3. *R B2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B F2 U R F' U' F2 U' R'
*4. *U F U2 F2 R' U2 F B2 L' D' F' D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2
*5. *R' U2 B D' L' U2 F L' D2 L' B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 B R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' L2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F' U' L' D' B F D U B R'
*2. *R2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 R D' F2 L' D L D2 B' D2 U2
*3. *L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' F D' U2 L F2 U F R F R'
*4. *D' R2 F2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' L B U R B2 F2 D' R U
*5. *B R B2 D' B2 L U' R2 L' B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' D' L2 D R2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B' L' D2 B R B' D F U2 F' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F' R2
*3. *B' D' R2 D2 R2 F U2 D B' D2 L U2 R' U2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 D2
*4. *B F D2 Rw' Fw' D Rw' R' B D2 Fw F2 D B' U2 L Uw' Rw D R2 Fw' Uw Rw' D' L' Rw' Uw' R' B' Fw R' F' D2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' Uw' U2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R F' U' F R2 U' R
*3. *U2 B U2 B F R2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 L' F' L2 B2 D U F R2 U
*4. *Rw F2 R Uw2 U L D Fw' L' Uw2 B' Fw' D U F2 R' U' Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' L Uw' U' Fw2 D2 B' D' Uw' U' B' L2 R' B2 D2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' U
*5. *Rw' D Bw' L R2 Uw' Bw2 R D2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 B' R Fw' F' L Fw' F Dw' Uw R Uw L D Dw' B2 D' Bw L Rw' R' F2 L' Rw Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' B U2 F' R Bw Dw' Uw Bw Dw' Lw' Rw2 R' D2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U L' R U R U' r b'
*2. *U B' R' U' R' L U r' b u'
*3. *B R B U' B U' R L l' r' b u'
*4. *B R U' B L' B' U' B' l' r b' u'
*5. *U B' L' R U' B R' U' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, 2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (4, -1)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (3, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U D' L U L' R D R' U' D' U'
*2. *R L' U' D R' D R D' R' D' U'
*3. *L R D' R' U R L D' U' D' U'
*4. *L' U D L' U' L D U' D' U'
*5. *L D L' R U L D U L' D' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 1, 2015)

*2x2:* 6.39, 5.19, 6.31, (8.12), (1.75) = *5.97*
*3x3:* (16.10), 17.59, (33.46), 17.23, 18.02 = *17.61*
*4x4:* 1:07.79, 1:07.14, (57.78), 1:10.63, (1:13.38) = *1:08.52*
*6x6:* (4:49.43), 5:25.97, (5:54.59), 5:39.00, 5:08.11 = *5:24.36*
*3BLD:* 3:27.42, 3:47.24, 4:16.98 = *3:27.42*
*MBLD: 2/2 = 2 8:59.17*
*234: 2:00.72*
*Mega:* 1:43.62, 1:42.25, (1:25.90), (1:44.56), 1:37.70 = *1:41.19*
*Pyra:* (10.08), (21.24), 11.26, 16.40, 13.74 = *13.80*
*Sq1:* 1:04.45, 1:39.55, (56.01), 1:17.79, (2:53.63) = *1:20.60*


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 1, 2015)

Advice to all. Take your time and look ahead all the way into PLL

Okay, edited


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 1, 2015)

*Multi BLD*: 1/3 in 28:55.96


----------



## mafergut (Dec 1, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 5.90, (6.50), 5.77, 4.56, (1.41) = *5.41*
*3x3x3:* 18.16, (20.60), 18.17, (17.59), 19.95 = *18.76*
*3x3x3 OH:* (1:00.22), (37.10), 43.53, 49.27, 49.95 = *47.58*
*4x4x4:* 2:03.85, (2:01.38), (2:47.55), 2:24.84, 2:32.39 = *2:20.36*

2x2x2: Nice average (3 first solves were meh, on the brink of dropping the cube twice). Lucky last solve. I don't know CLL but I was almost sure it was the correct CP case for my OLL. PB single by far 
3x3x3: Decent average. Lately I lock up a lot with my main (Yueying) so I did this Ao5 with my OH main (Hualong)
3x3x3 OH: Horrible avg and first sup-1 in ages. Lots of G-perms and only 1 solve had 1L OLL (37.10, of course). Need to learn more OH OLLs.
4x4x4: Did some good warmup and two nice solves (for me), got nervous and spoiled the other 3 solves. PB Ao5 with last warmup and 1st 4 solves, though (2:13.91)


----------



## Torch (Dec 1, 2015)

2x2: 4.02, 4.11, (4.86), 4.11, (1.63) = 4.08
3x3: (13.97), (11.63), 13.68, 11.75, 13.42 = 12.95
4x4: 51.99, (45.20), 54.19, 57.76, (58.01) = 54.65
5x5: (2:00.44), 2:19.93, (2:40.16), 2:34.09, 2:09.89 = 2:21.30
2BLD: 43.80, 32.91, 30.94 = 30.94
3BLD: 1:35.00, 1:17.59, 2:07.59 = 1:17.59
MBLD: 7/9 in 29:26
OH: 26.97, 25.62, (24.40), 26.80, (28.85) = 26.46
Feet: 3:17.82, 3:12.61, 2:42.27, 2:37.22, 2:20.78 = 2:50.70
MTS: 1:28.63, (2:10.13), 1:52.63, 2:05.82, (1:27.29) = 1:49.03
2-4 Relay: 1:24.41
2-5 Relay: 3:43.30
Mega: (2:10.43), 2:07.29, (1:58.13), 2:01.38, 2:05.21 = 2:04.63
Pyra: (3.97), 8.51, 5.64, (8.52), 5.64 = 6.60
SQ-1: (26.24), 28.00, (44.33), 27.70, 31.22 = 28.97
Skewb: 11.06, 6.73, 8.34, (6.41), (11.29) = 8.71


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 2, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (18.84), (16.21), 16.23, 18.09, 17.83 = *17.38* // Great average


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a question, what's the point of posting your times in both places?


----------



## asacuber (Dec 3, 2015)

2x2: 4.60, 3.49, 4.97, (5.30), (1.23)= 4.35

3x3: (18.96), 15.75, (14.66), 17.42, 15.65=16.27

OH: 39.67, 41.85, (39.51), (57.47), 40.28=40.60


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> I have a question, what's the point of posting your times in both places?


In principle none.
But you may want to post here because you want to add more comments and 
you still want to see what place you have in each event before the final result is calculated.


----------



## James23 (Dec 3, 2015)

3x3 times
1. 47.27
2. 50.81
3. 46.04
4. 43.96
5. 47.27
My 3 of 5 time is 47.67
This is my first time in some form of competition.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 4, 2015)

3x3: 12.89, 11.32, 14.57, 13.45, 15.24 = 13.64
5x5: 1:34.98, 1:27.40, 1:34.55, 1:39.11, 1:47.44 = 1:36.21
megaminx: 1:15.26, 1:20.93, 1:06.13, 1:24.02, 1:18.98 = 1:18.39


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 4, 2015)

Weekly Competition 2015-49
Moyu Aolong V2 enhanced edition

3x3 Ao5
1.	32.76	
2.	23.26	
3.	26.66
4.	23.91	
5.	30.12	
*Ao5=26.89*


----------



## deathbat (Dec 5, 2015)

"Was stuck in 20-25s time range for about 10 months." 
scares me... because i'm in that phase at present.


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2015)

*3x3:* (DNF), 18.73, 23.89, (11.91), 15.30 = 19.31
*4x4:* (52.13), (DNF), 1:05.73, 59.23, 59.88 = 1:01.61
*5x5:* 1:30.74, 1:34.54, 1:39.59, (1:28.24), (1:52.45) = 1:34.96
*6x6:* 3:05.89, (2:52.95), 3:04.25, 2:55.37, (3:32.89) = 3:01.84
*7x7:* 5:01.75, 4:34.57, (5:02.23), (4:32.90), 4:57.51 = 4:51.28
*OH:* 28.81, 31.90, (1:01.20), (25.93), 35.69 = 32.13
*Megaminx:* (2:10.97), (1:48.51), 2:03.32, 1:50.83, 2:09.39 = 2:01.18


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 7, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 5.85, 5.01, 5.71, (6.28), (2.29)-> *5.52*
*3x3x3:* 17.27, (18.62), 18.11, 17.74, (16.70)-> *17.71*
*4x4x4:* (1:18.30), 1:14.03, (1:12.69), 1:15.18, 1:16.63-> *1:15.28*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.05, 2:37.83, (2:23.01), (2:45.23), 2:35.92-> *2:34.60*
*7x7x7:* (10:26.26), 9:13.37, 9:08.16, 9:36.39, (9:00.59)-> *9:19.31*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:27.43, 1:14.56, DNF-> *1:14.56*
*3x3x3BLD:* 6:08.51, 5:44.30, 5:03.23-> *5:03.23*
*MBLD: 1/2, 16:05.54*
*3x3x3OH:* (29.30), 37.56, (38.00), 37.78, 35.49-> *36.94*
*234*-> *2:02.39*
*2345*-> *4:56.98*
*megaminx:* 2:57.92, (2:51.64), 3:13.70, (3:20.68), 3:00.05-> *3:03.89*
*sq-1:* (41.46), 47.45, 57.91, (1:08.47), 55.64-> *53.67*
*skewb:* 8.81, (10.44), 9.80, (8.80), 10.30-> *9.64*

*3x3x3FM:* 37 moves
Solution: D' F' R F D R U' R L U2 L2 B2 U' B D' B' U B2 D L B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B F' L' F' R F2 R' D U

F' L' F' R F2 R' D U //premoves (2x2x2 on inverse)

D' F' R F D R U' R // 2x2x3

L U2 L' //f2l-1

L'(cancelled) B' * D' B D L B ** //orient edges

undo premoves

insertions:

* B' U' B D' B' U B D (4 moves cancelation)

** U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B (0 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2015)

5BLD: DNF, 15:18.17, DNS = *15:18.17* Better I had had this in comp Saturday
Mega: 10:13, dns, dns, dns, dns = *dnf*


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 8, 2015)

clock: 13.35, DNF, 11.81, 13.20, 16.29 (ao5 - 14.28)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2015)

Result of week 49: congrats to Torch (true to his word), cuberkid and Isaac Lai

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.97 DanpHan
 2.61 WACWCA
 2.88 hssandwich
 2.94 Isaac Lai
 3.04 cuberkid10
 3.22 jasseri
 3.43 pantu2000
 3.70 ichcubegern
 3.81 Tx789
 4.02 jaysammey777
 4.08 Torch
 4.23 theawesomecuber
 4.28 JustinTimeCuber
 4.35 asacuber
 4.39 MoyuFTW
 4.55 CyanSandwich
 4.79 giorgi
 5.41 mafergut
 5.52 Bogdan
 5.90 cubix8988
 5.93 h2f
 5.96 Sergeant Baboon
 6.14 Kenneth Svendson
 8.27 treecuber7809
 8.83 arbivara
 9.07 Schmidt
 9.98 KubeRush
 18.42 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.51 DanpHan
 10.40 Isaac Lai
 10.41 cuberkid10
 11.83 qaz
 11.90 WACWCA
 11.92 giorgi
 11.94 jasseri
 12.71 ichcubegern
 12.81 hssandwich
 12.95 Torch
 13.28 jaysammey777
 13.48 JustinTimeCuber
 13.53 pantu2000
 13.58 Raptor56
 13.64 JianhanC
 14.68 Cale S
 15.92 Kenneth Svendson
 16.27 asacuber
 16.37 theawesomecuber
 16.72 MoyuFTW
 16.85 CyanSandwich
 17.08 alex insolito
 17.38 MarcelP
 17.61 Sergeant Baboon
 17.68 Tx789
 17.71 Bogdan
 18.76 mafergut
 19.31 Dene
 20.16 Karthik Talluri
 21.26 h2f
 22.21 deathbat
 24.31 Schmidt
 26.13 treecuber7809
 26.90 Joel2274
 28.83 Jason Green
 30.70 datsadsong
 31.52 arbivara
 31.57 MatsBergsten
 47.67 James23
*4x4x4*(15)

 36.40 Lapinsavant
 43.06 cuberkid10
 51.46 Isaac Lai
 54.65 Torch
 55.80 jaysammey777
 56.08 WACWCA
 1:00.98 jasseri
 1:01.61 Dene
 1:08.18 Tx789
 1:08.52 Sergeant Baboon
 1:11.04 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.28 Bogdan
 1:26.02 h2f
 1:46.98 Bubbagrub
 2:20.36 mafergut
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:27.02 cuberkid10
 1:34.96 Dene
 1:36.21 JianhanC
 1:50.72 jaysammey777
 1:58.55 Tx789
 2:21.30 Torch
 2:34.60 Bogdan
 2:39.81 Kenneth Svendson
 4:44.26 h2f
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:01.84 Dene
 3:38.91 cuberkid10
 3:43.11 jaysammey777
 4:29.60 Tx789
 4:49.30 Kenneth Svendson
 5:24.36 Sergeant Baboon
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:24.59 WACWCA
 4:51.28 Dene
 6:57.46 Tx789
 7:23.76 Kenneth Svendson
 9:19.31 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 16.16 DanpHan
 21.19 pantu2000
 22.40 Isaac Lai
 23.71 ichcubegern
 24.13 MoyuFTW
 26.11 cuberkid10
 26.46 Torch
 30.22 WACWCA
 32.13 Dene
 32.99 Tx789
 36.94 Bogdan
 39.07 jaysammey777
 39.26 Kenneth Svendson
 40.60 asacuber
 47.58 mafergut
 47.74 h2f
 51.89 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:18.82 Kenneth Svendson
 2:50.70 Torch
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 16.98 hssandwich
 19.08 jaysammey777
 23.14 DanpHan
 27.89 h2f
 29.23 MatsBergsten
 30.94 Torch
 1:14.56 Bogdan
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 1:05.50 MatsBergsten
 1:17.59 Torch
 2:11.44 h2f
 3:27.42 Sergeant Baboon
 5:03.23 Bogdan
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF Tx789
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:59.53 MatsBergsten
13:38.91 kamilprzyb
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:18.17 MatsBergsten
33:47.86 h2f
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

20/22 (51:52)  kamilprzyb
7/9 (29:26)  Torch
2/2 ( 6:02)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 8:59)  Sergeant Baboon
4/7 (56:31)  Kit Clement
1/2 (16:05)  Bogdan
1/3 (28:55)  Isaac Lai
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 56.76 jaysammey777
 1:49.03 Torch
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:01.56 cuberkid10
 1:11.30 jaysammey777
 1:13.05 Isaac Lai
 1:24.41 Torch
 1:26.68 Tx789
 1:37.77 Kenneth Svendson
 1:57.53 h2f
 2:00.72 Sergeant Baboon
 2:02.39 Bogdan
 2:28.75 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:37.04 cuberkid10
 3:43.30 Torch
 3:50.16 jaysammey777
 4:07.34 Kenneth Svendson
 4:56.98 Bogdan
*Magic*(4)

 1.26 jaysammey777
 1.65 cuberkid10
 2.94 Tx789
 3.23 theawesomecuber
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.58 jaysammey777
 5.57 Tx789
*Skewb*(11)

 3.86 Isaac Lai
 4.10 hssandwich
 4.18 Cale S
 6.57 ichcubegern
 6.94 pantu2000
 7.24 Tx789
 7.59 cuberkid10
 8.71 Torch
 9.64 Bogdan
 12.35 jaysammey777
 12.60 CyanSandwich
*Clock*(6)

 14.28 pyr14
 15.18 Kenneth Svendson
 16.85 Schmidt
 18.75 jaysammey777
 26.35 Tx789
 27.54 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.44 Isaac Lai
 4.45 hssandwich
 5.92 cuberkid10
 5.97 Cale S
 6.60 Torch
 7.02 Tx789
 7.40 jaysammey777
 7.66 MoyuFTW
 7.69 pantu2000
 9.15 KubeRush
 10.34 CyanSandwich
 12.17 Kenneth Svendson
 12.85 Schmidt
 13.80 Sergeant Baboon
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:18.39 JianhanC
 1:18.60 jaysammey777
 1:29.67 cuberkid10
 1:33.89 Isaac Lai
 1:41.19 Sergeant Baboon
 2:01.18 Dene
 2:04.63 Torch
 2:13.32 Tx789
 3:03.89 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(12)

 13.03 Raptor56
 17.96 hssandwich
 22.73 qaz
 23.39 cuberkid10
 24.43 Cale S
 25.34 Karthik Talluri
 28.97 Torch
 41.38 Tx789
 50.57 jaysammey777
 53.67 Bogdan
 1:04.94 Isaac Lai
 1:20.60 Sergeant Baboon
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 alex insolito
27 okayama
31 Attila
33 arbivara
35 CyanSandwich
37 Bogdan
42 h2f
43 Isaac Lai
46 Tx789

*Contest results*

199 Torch
198 cuberkid10
185 Isaac Lai
180 jaysammey777
160 Tx789
122 Bogdan
115 hssandwich
107 WACWCA
106 Kenneth Svendson
103 DanpHan
98 h2f
90 pantu2000
88 Sergeant Baboon
85 Dene
85 ichcubegern
74 jasseri
66 MatsBergsten
65 MoyuFTW
63 kamilprzyb
62 Cale S
60 CyanSandwich
54 JianhanC
53 qaz
51 giorgi
50 asacuber
49 JustinTimeCuber
45 Raptor56
45 theawesomecuber
41 mafergut
40 alex insolito
36 arbivara
29 Schmidt
25 Karthik Talluri
20 MarcelP
20 Kit Clement
19 Lapinsavant
18 okayama
17 Attila
17 treecuber7809
12 deathbat
11 KubeRush
11 cubix8988
9 Joel2274
8 pyr14
8 Jason Green
7 datsadsong
6 Bubbagrub
4 James23


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dang that was a close one  Nice job Ray


----------

